# Rome International Film School



## Carl H (Sep 2, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Rome International Film School. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## pcasmur (Jun 5, 2020)

pcasmur posted a new review on the film school  Rome International Film School


----------

